# Problem with emerald green arborvitaes



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

These arbs are about 7-8' tall planted about 3 years ago. An entire row of 10..... they are all grown in.

Not sure what problem is, I don't think it's a water issue. Maybe insect? Bag worms, spider mites?

It's 3 trees in a row and the damage is at the base


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Are they near the road? Salt overspray?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Nah they are in between my property and neighbors. Whatever it is, seems to be spreading since the damage is in close proximity.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I would water them. They need supplemental watering in the heat.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

My guess is spider mites. Have you put a white sheet of paper under the leaves and shook them, see if anything shows up?

I doubt it's water as the rest of the plant(s) look vigorous.

Quickest solution is in the evening to spray all the foliage including the underside with neem oil (natural, controls fungus and insects) or go to box store and get a bottle of the bayer advanced shrub and tree disease and insect spray. Don't get the 3in1 that includes fertilizer, doesn't look like those trees need any fertilizer.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you @Jconnelly6b i will definitely try that. Looks like your in NJ also and we have some storms coming. Will rain affect the treatment? I have some neem oil on hand, is it as effective as the chemical solution you mentioned? Thanks


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I have found that neem oil is not as effective, I have a bottle and don't really use it anymore. I try to avoid synthetics but when things are bad I usually reach for them first. For preventative I try to use as many organics as possible.

I believe the bayer tree/shrub stuff is rain fast in 6 hours. If you haven't got it down yet, I would spray early tomorrow morning, and soak everything good just make sure your dilution is correct.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

Could be bag worms. They decimate arborvitae. Check for cocoon shaped brown objects in trees.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

BugBGon at 1.5oz per gallon. I have a one gallon tank sprayer dedicated for bug spray in shrubs/trees. Spray them late in the evening so you won't get any leaf burn.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks guys....I do believe it's some type of pest. I tried neem oil in the evening last week. I'm gonna rotate pesticide ( the Bayer product) and neem oil every 7-10 days. Hopefully it's working, I doubt I'll see any regrowth anytime soon since arborvitae are such slow growing.

I must have 40-50 arbs on my property and this is the first time I had an issue. Some are 20 yrs old and 20' tall.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I root drench mine every other year with imidacloprid and they seem to be rocking and rolling. I do it in mid spring.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

@Jconnelly6b is that like a systemic pesticide? Is it too late in season to try that approach?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes it sure is. I believe it is most effective in the early spring before the growth flush when the plant is most active, it moves it through the foliage quickly. I certainly don't think it would hurt, but I wouldn't do it in place of a foliar application.

I would say go for it though, sorry I didn't think to recommend it earlier. Below is what I bought.

Compare-N-Save Systemic Tree and Shrub Insect Drench - 75333, 1 Gallon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARKS5QO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JiS3EbW1RXMFV


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok two months later and no improvement, maybe a little worse. We had a heavy storm push through so maybe the rain knocked off more foliage and looks worse or the pesticide not working?

I been spraying this 

And alternating been oil weekly in the evening.







What do you think? Will I get the dead spots to fill in, in the fall? Am I doing the right thing?

I applied a gallon / app to 13 trees. Seemed like enough, drenched the entire foliage.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I think the rest of the plant(s) look much more healthy and vigorous. Looks like you contained the issue so pat yourself on the back for that.

The empty spot you're left with will fill in, realistic expectation should be 2 years from now. I think you will see a nice improvement after the spring flush next year, around late May.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for feedback JC


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Anytime!


----------

